# Mook Yan Jong



## Xue Sheng (Sep 1, 2006)

Does anyone know of a sit the has plans to build your own Mook Yan Jong (Wing Chun Wooden Dummy)?

I have a good friend that is a professional Wood Worker and if I have plans he said he would take a look and see if he could make one and this way I would only be changed for the wood.


----------



## Fighting Spirit29 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes here are the plans..this should br relatively easy for ur friend to build

>>> http://www.wckfc.com/news/dummy/index.htm

also you can buy from amazon monk jong construction manual, obviously this is far more detailed..

>>>http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/1581600771?
v=glance

hope this helps


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks, I will get the page to him and if he needs more I will get the book.


----------



## Kensai (Sep 2, 2006)

Hey XS, let us know how it goes mate. I'm interested in doing the same thing. I'm not paying 400 quid for a wooden pole with arms....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 3, 2006)

Kensai said:
			
		

> Hey XS, let us know how it goes mate. I'm interested in doing the same thing. I'm not paying 400 quid for a wooden pole with arms....


 
Will do.

I am also assuming that 400 quid is somewhere between $800 and $900 in the US. However I have seen them as high as $1000. 

IF all else fails I may just buy one the next time I am in China. I am guessing that it would cost about between $100 and $125 American there plus Shipping.


----------



## Kensai (Sep 3, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Will do.
> 
> I am also assuming that 400 quid is somewhere between $800 and $900 in the US. However I have seen them as high as $1000.
> 
> IF all else fails I may just buy one the next time I am in China. I am guessing that it would cost about between $100 and $125 American there plus Shipping.


 
Aye, sorry mate, it would be around that price. I also think that's a good idea to maybe get one from China should this project not be fruitful.


----------



## 2000wrx (Oct 23, 2006)

Okay that link to the plans sucks... I can't see many of the dimension clearly, and it looks like some angle dimensions are missing.  How can a Wing Chun forum not have a data base of good dummy plans?!?!?!?!?


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 23, 2006)

2000wrx said:


> Okay that link to the plans sucks... I can't see many of the dimension clearly, and it looks like some angle dimensions are missing. How can a Wing Chun forum not have a data base of good dummy plans?!?!?!?!?


 
This is only a discussion forum, it is not even the most popular wing chun forum.  You shouldn't confuse it with an extensive resource on wing chun, its a good place to start if you are looking for something.  You will find people will point you to other places.  Like in this thread: 

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37097

You may find what you are looking for, if not feel free to ask people we will try and help but theres 4 words that you should remember over all of that, "google is your friend".


----------



## 2000wrx (Oct 24, 2006)

wow, thanks me searches never turned up that thread.   

I hope I didn't sound to snarky, I am just frustrated in my hunt for a mook, I have the cash in hand but don't know which to get.  

Well off to more research.


----------



## bopreysu (Nov 4, 2006)

read the above about plans for a mook jong the plans given from 
http://www.wckfc.com/news/dummy/index.htm

are good plans and have made a jong from these plans and a few for friends i have made 3 types to suit based on the plans above 
a small  which is just a 3' half round 7" across with 3 arms which is wall mountable ....
a full half round 5' high  and wall mountable 
and a full free standing  jong with frame 

the wood i have used to make these are the body is larch heart wood .
the arms and leg is oak and the frame is made from oak too..

now the distance between the arm tips differs from club to club some say 8" and some say 11" i use the the 11" i have also made one with the right hand lead instead of the left lead 

so it can be done from the above plans and a little research 
i'm new to this forum so if not around please email me at bopreysu@yahoo.com 
no clowns please i'll just block ya


----------

